
Chinese minister insists Google obey the law - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2010/03/12/financial/f012200S17.DTL&tsp=1
======
orangecat
Google looks worse the longer they keep censoring results. Once they made
their decision, they should have realized that there was no point in
"negotiations" with a government that enthusiastically shoots dissidents. They
should have gotten all non-Chinese employees out of the country as discreetly
as possible, then simultaneously turned off google.cn filtering and issued
their public statement.

~~~
baguasquirrel
The folks working in the China office have extended families and lives that
are rooted in their country. You can't expect to uproot everyone, and for them
to like it. Their action was appropriate. Because the China employees were
left in the dark, they can say they had no part in it (important not to look
like a dissident here), and they can leave while saving face.

~~~
seunosewa
The OP said "non-Chinese residents".

~~~
baguasquirrel
Wouldn't it look a little suspicious if they whisked out all the foreigners?

------
bediger
Google should obey the law. If they don't like the current law, they should
work from within, talk to legislators, see if they can't drum up grassroots
support to change the law.

Oh, wait....

~~~
python123
Nobody cares enough about Google in China for there to be grassroots anything
for it. They are the Yahoo of China. I know most Americans love to imagine
that Chinese people are so horribly oppressed. It gives them comfort in the
face of a rising economic power. There's lots of oppression going on, but
internet censorship is grossly exaggerated by the American press.

~~~
aswanson
Could you cite an example of exaggeration? Are Chinese citizens free to access
any information on the internet?

------
ahi
Insisting Google obey the law when there is no rule of law is a little funny.
No one else is required to obey the law unless it serves the party.

